# Prewar Harold Van Doren Aluminium Bicycle



## Tikibar (May 27, 2019)

Cool Harold Van Doren bicycle. Haven't seen one of these before.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=233240200205


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 20, 2019)

That's a coooool bike but a hefty price tag!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks like it was designed by Dr. Seuss.


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 20, 2019)

This is a Skippy Aluminum kids Bicycle
Harold Van  Doren designed alot or maybe all not positive early “Skippy”
Badges items including signature airflow seat , 37-38 aluminum body tricycle and racer scooter extc. 
Very cool and not common to find this little bicycle 
Hefty price will keep this from moving anywhere 
Quickly ( only in my opinion ) been posted for quite awhile 
Seen 3 in in my collecting Skippy items all under grand.
Cool item 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 25, 2022)

I just found one also! Great info!


----------

